

''Otherworld'' - giving applications a chance to survive OS kernel crashes - what
http://portal.acm.org/ft_gateway.cfm?id=1755933&type=pdf

======
what
slides here: [http://eurosys2010.sigops-
france.fr/slides/eurosys2010_sessi...](http://eurosys2010.sigops-
france.fr/slides/eurosys2010_session6_talk14.pdf)

